# Scottsdale, arizona november 12 through 14



## levatino (Oct 27, 2016)

greetings,

we have a wedding in Scottsdale and need a two bedroom.  if anyonen has any soon to expire staroptions or another 'option' to get us a place please let me know.  i have some hilton, wyndham points, and an II guest accomadation cert. so we can make some exchange or sometjing.

best, paul


----------



## levatino (Nov 6, 2016)

Hi Hi,

Anyone have any staroptions or like that they would prefer to unload before then end of the year?

Thanks,
Paul


----------

